# Авиаперелет с инструментом



## Pawls2013 (7 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте, друзья! В последние месяцы ходят слухи об ужесточении контроля ручной клади. В последний раз я с баяном летал несколько месяцев назад и проблем не было - повесил бирку "ручная кладь" и вперед. Теперь говорят о появлении какой-то коробки или рамки(на регистрации и досмотре) в которую нужно ставить ручную кладь и если она не проходит по габаритам то все - в багаж. Кто с этим сталкивался?  Ребят, кто летал недавно, поделитесь опытом? Как провезли инструмент? (Юпитер, Мир, и подобные по размеру баяны)Какой авиакомпанией? Разделять на две половины теперь тоже вроде как нельзя- один пассажир одна сумка...


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2016)

*Pawls2013*, рамка была всегда. Ею правда пользовались только в случае критических дней у девушек на регистрации.
Пару недель назад летал Аэрофлотом в Париж и обратно. Ручной клади было два+ мест. Никаких проблем не возникало.


----------



## Pawls2013 (7 Июл 2016)

vev писал:


> *Спасибо! Я тоже летаю с баяном и тоже практически всегда было все нормально. Меня интересует как именно пронесли на борт? Мне тут рассказали что в последнее время проблемы какие-то. Одного новосибирского баяниста например, прямо на трапе самолета не пустили с баяном в салон*


----------



## Pawls2013 (7 Июл 2016)

vev писал:


> *а как связаны между собой рамка и критические дни у девушек?)*


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2016)

*Pawls2013*, напрямую. Если у нее плохое настроение, то начинается вынос мозга по поводу правил и бирок на багаже. При нормальном настроении закрывают глаза на все: количество, перевес...


----------



## Pawls2013 (7 Июл 2016)

vev писал:


> "Ручной клади было два+ мест"   Vev, что это значит? было специальное место под инструмент?


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2016)

*Pawls2013*, было больше двух мест ручной клади...


----------



## Pawls2013 (7 Июл 2016)

vev писал:


> *Pawls2013*, было больше двух мест ручной клади...


Вы покупали дополнительное место для ручной клади? (уж простите за назойливость)


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2016)

*Pawls2013*, уж прощаю... 
Летел с одним билетом. Никакого дополнительного билета не было.


----------



## vlad902479839 (7 Июл 2016)

Летел из Питера в Пермь с Пиджини...однозначно не дали пронести баян в салон сказали надо отдельное место покупать было...пришлось баян в чехле мягком поместить в жесткий чемодан благо вещей небыло...и как не габарит отдельно отправить в багаж (мол как хрупкое)...в Питере унесли да отдельно в руках..в Перми в общей куче разгружали(((((...все однако обошлось но перенервничал сильно((((


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2016)

*vlad902479839*,
Вы ж поди целиком пытались пронести? С использованием авиационных чехлов все несколько проще. Два места, но они достаточно компактные.


----------



## lakers88 (8 Июл 2016)

ну я так понимаю от того какой чехол самолетный или обычный(стандартный мягкий)ничего не меняется,вы все равно платите ха место или есть шанс занести инструмент в самолетном чехле без проблем?


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2016)

*lakers88*, 
Блин...
Ну вот у Вас пакет конфет на 10 кил... Размер подходящий... Ну не все ли равно перевозчику, что там внутри?
Если у Вас два места ручной клади, которые укладываются в норматив, что от этого перевозчику?...


----------



## gerborisov (9 Июл 2016)

инструмент делится на две части, каждая в своём чехле.


----------



## lakers88 (9 Июл 2016)

gerborisov писал:


> инструмент делится на две части, каждая в своём чехле.


этот чехол дает возможность не покупать второй билет на инструмент?или это все только для удобства?


----------



## Bodya (10 Июл 2016)

Добрый день!Летал в Китай,всегда с аккордеоном пропускали(как ручная кладь)+сумка или рюкзак с телефоном,ноутбуком.Один раз попросили здать инструмент в багажное отделение,но не пускали по ленте а перед тем как зайти в самолет работники отнесли инструмент в багажное отделение.Еще был случай,китайские девушки  в“критические дни” при осмотре вещей после рамки,попросили что-то сыграть,сыграл и спел “”Подмосковные вечера“” все улыбались.Инструменты по ленте с общим багажом не отпраляйте,могут приехать “остатки”.


----------



## Сергей С (10 Июл 2016)

Обычно в билете эконом класса указывается, что возмжен провоз одного места багажа и одного места ручной клади. Баян в авиачехле - это два места ручной клади. У меня были придирки к этому в Китае и Сербии. Так как летели группой, записал на кого-то, но могут заставить и платить. Кстати, в России, на вылете, такой проблемы никогда не возникало.


----------



## gerborisov (10 Июл 2016)

lakers88 писал:


> gerborisov писал:инструмент делится на две части, каждая в своём чехле.этот чехол дает возможность не покупать второй билет на инструмент?или это все только для удобства?


Можете даже самостоятельно разделить баян и упаковать. Эти два предмета, могут сойти за ручную кладь.В больших самолётах, помещается в багажную полку над головой.


----------



## vev (2 Авг 2016)

Последний опыт.

Летел Аэрофлотом из Москвы в Прагу. Правый полукорпус в сумке - нет проблем.

Обратно лечу все с тем же полукорпусом, но в стандартного размера чехле, с завернутыми боковинами. Места занимает не больше сумки, но выглядит... Чешские Аэрофлотовцы пропустили на регистрации, но колом встали на посадке: Стюардесса разрешит - войдете. Стюардесса резонно заметила, что если на полку помещается, то проблем нет и пропустила.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Фев 2019)

Недавно в Ростове приобрел аккордеон Виньони на 45 клавиш. В обычном мягком чехле. Был без багажа. Аэрофлот заставил покупать 2ое место (в багаж я сдавать категорически отказался), так вот. Сейчас хочу приобрести авиачехол.


----------



## vev (27 Фев 2019)

Игорь Гребёнкин, 
AlItalia не позволила взять в салон второе место ручной клади... Так что все равно пришлось упаковывать левый полукорпус прямо в JetPack в жесткий кофр и сдавать в багаж... 

Так что JetPack - не панацея


----------



## ugly (27 Фев 2019)

Авиачехол - это из двух половинок? На одного пассажира обычно только одно место ручной клади...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (27 Фев 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Авиачехол - это из двух половинок? На одного пассажира обычно только одно место ручной клади...


К сожалению, да. Тут либо включать обаяние, либо искать свободные руки, либо доплачивать за дополнительную ручную кладь (думаю все равно дешевле, чем отдельное место), либо выкручиваться, как советует товарищ админ в предыдущем посте))). Последнее - покупка дополнительного места. Вот так.


----------

